# Vintage Harvest Combines at work



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2010)

Just a couple of shots of some of them at work. These guys put in a lot of time to get and keep these old machines runnin  This one belongs to a friend of mine and next year Rebecca wants me to see if she can climb up on it and go a few rounds


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey SMOKEY check it out it's "SNOWIN" straw


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2010)

And another one this is a Case


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2010)

The beginings of your breakfast toast and cereal 

Man it's to bad Browtine that I took these on Sat cause one of them would have worked real nice for this weeks "Challenge " don't ya think?


----------



## Smokey (Aug 31, 2010)

Man-Alive!! Those are some more good right there!!

The last one is frame worthy!


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 31, 2010)

Way Cool Mike!!! Tell us a little more about that day. Was it an event of some sort?

And yep, it is a shame you took these shots on Saturday. That one would have been the pick of the litter, I'm sure.


----------



## KDarsey (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pics. 
I grew up on a farm and was driving tractors & an old Chevy truck like in the first pic when I was 12 or 13.
Nice memories.
Thanks !


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 31, 2010)

GA1dad said:


> Way Cool Mike!!! Tell us a little more about that day. Was it an event of some sort?
> 
> And yep, it is a shame you took these shots on Saturday. That one would have been the pick of the litter, I'm sure.


 

Every year in conjunction with the County Fair a bunch of the Experienced Operators (OLD GUYS ) put on the Vintage Harvest just a little East of Davenport. Normally they will have between 6 and 10 of these old rigs that they can get running and show folks what it was like before cabs and airconditioners and it took at least 2 operators to run them. I have some more shots that I'll work up and post later. Even got some good lookin old trucks that Rebecca got some great shots of


----------



## Browtine (Aug 31, 2010)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> The beginings of your breakfast toast and cereal
> 
> Man it's to bad Browtine that I took these on Sat cause one of them would have worked real nice for this weeks "Challenge " don't ya think?



Yep, definitely "Americana". I think these would have worked on last week's theme too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2010)

Really enjoyed those pics, Mike!!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome pics of a great time in America.


----------



## Keebs (Aug 31, 2010)

Great pics, MIkey!!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Pretty neat!  Thanks!


----------



## carver (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool shots there Mike.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cool shots, Mike.  Remember those days from the farm.  We didn't have anything nearly that big but that shot of it snowing straw makes me itch just looking at it.

Hoss


----------

